# brown java moss?



## D.K.S. (Jan 19, 2005)

I recently bought some java moss(mail ordered). When it arrived 2 days ago and I put it in my tank it looked really brown. It has "greened up a little" in the 2 days I've had it. My question is: Will it get greener? Is it dead? It took 5 days to arrive so I figured since it had been in the dark so long that maybe it is just "in shock". Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Java moss is almost impossible to kill. if it is showing new green that mean it is growing and not dead. Some of it may be dead- that part will stay brown. It will grow as long as it has some green.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i had some java moss that turned brown after buyin from LFS but didn't stay that way..it went green i am not sure why but i too thought it was dead but isn't. try adjusting the lighting...


----------



## tank11 (Jan 18, 2005)

how was it packed? there has been some mighty cold weather in some parts of the country


----------



## D.K.S. (Jan 19, 2005)

I think it is greener than it was yesterday! YAY! It is still brown on most parts, but is getting about 5% greener everyday so far. Yes it has been very cold here. The day the moss came it was 7degrees Far. BURRR......Thank you all for your quick replies and I will keep you posted on my 80% brown--20% green java moss....wife says 85%--15%


----------



## Yeahbut (Jan 19, 2005)

I will sometimes give my Java Moss a ride around the tank with the help of a powerhead .. to clean and separate. This helps keep it live and from being buried under itself in a clump.


----------

